# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Story Of A Lonely Girl Looking For Love.

## jimmi

STORY OF A LONELY GIRL LOOKING FOR LOVE.

In the hour before the morn
I walk past your door
I send a special prayer
To the room we both adore
And though my mind is in there with you
My body takes me home.

I wish for a love
But have none of my own

So welcome me love
My name is lonely
I tell you boy
I think of you only

In times when we have trouble
And we left each other down
I know we can make it babe
Just as long as youre around

So welcome me love
My name is lonely
I tell you baby
I think of you only
only

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

Very nice. I  like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

In times when we have trouble
And we left each other down
I know we can make it babe
Just as long as youre around

^ so cute...liked this para...keep sharing...

----------


## Kristie

Hey guys.. I'm kristie n ihad a breakup wid my bf...

Kindly give me some good quotes so that i can convince him..

Please help...

----------

